# The Little Cabin



## abraxas (Dec 9, 2008)

-


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:  I knew this was going to be a great image.   Lovin these colours and the comp.  I like that you left in those little remenants there.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 10, 2008)

*This guy is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## arais81 (Dec 10, 2008)

I love the colours and that hill or mountain you can see thru the cabin. Your photos are beautiful and I'd love to live or at least visit such a place. It looks so peacefull.


----------



## Artograph (Dec 10, 2008)

Meh, it's 'OK'......JUST kidding!!!!  It's GREAT!!!  I love it!!!

:O)


----------



## Roger (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice, love the processing on this too.


----------



## Vern (Dec 10, 2008)

Howdy......
I bow to you *SIR!*

Vern...


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2008)

Chiller said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:  I knew this was going to be a great image.   Lovin these colours and the comp.  I like that you left in those little remenants there.



 Cool- Thank you.



PatrickHMS said:


> *This guy is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!*



Thanks!



arais81 said:


> I love the colours and that hill or mountain you can see thru the cabin. Your photos are beautiful and I'd love to live or at least visit such a place. It looks so peacefull.



Thank you- I really like it here, well, there. All the good stuff is at least 60-200 miles from where I live.  And it can be very quiet and peaceful- there's been a couple times I haven't seen anyone for several days when I'm out. (Although this particular shot was taken maybe only 30 feet from the road  )



Artograph said:


> Meh, it's 'OK'......JUST kidding!!!!  It's GREAT!!!  I love it!!!
> 
> :O)



Thank you.



Vern said:


> Howdy......
> I bow to you *SIR!*
> 
> Vern...



Thanks.


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't mean to pile on, but I love it too.


----------



## jv17 (Dec 12, 2008)

wow that is a good pic


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2008)

Fox Paw said:


> I don't mean to pile on, but I love it too.



That's cool, by all means!



jv17 said:


> wow that is a good pic



Thanks.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 12, 2008)

Agreed, This shot is amazing. It's got a really cool "surreal" look to it.


----------



## sambrody44 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love it. Great colors and composition.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks cozy.

Well Done.








Is that Ron Jeremy in your new avatar?   ...lol


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 12, 2008)

Another good shot, abraxas!!


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 12, 2008)

"Another good shot, abraxas!!"

He says he takes some that aren't, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

Fox Paw;  Here's one straight out of the can.


----------



## sambrody44 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have your Avatar on my bedroom wall at my parents.


----------



## rom4n301 (Dec 12, 2008)

love the comp love the colors


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2008)

sambrody44 said:


> I have your Avatar on my bedroom wall at my parents.



I have a horned lizard on mine 



rom4n301 said:


> love the comp love the colors



Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 13, 2008)

Not bad at all, I like how you framed the mesa in the window and the colors are nice and rich; want I would have done different, would be to show a little more shy and less foreground, cutting just below sheet metal in the lower left and adding that to the sky, but either way it's a fine photo


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Not bad at all, I like how you have the framed the mesa in the window and the colors are nice and rich; want I would have done different, would be to show a little more shy and less foreground, cutting just below sheet metal in the lower left and adding that to the sky, but either way it's a fine photo



Thanks Jeff.  I think it'll crop to about where you mention when I crop it for 5x7.  Jet contrails beat the hell out of my comps.


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 13, 2008)

love the colors, especially the blues


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, abraxas!  That last one _really sucks._  It gives me hope!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> love the colors, especially the blues



Thank you!



Fox Paw said:


> Thanks, abraxas!  That last one _really sucks._  It gives me hope!



:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 13, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thanks Jeff. I think it'll crop to about where you mention when I crop it for 5x7. Jet contrails beat the hell out of my comps.


there not contrials there thin cloud :lmao:


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> there not contrials there thin cloud :lmao:



Stay calm Jeff.  Above the thin clouds, not in the picture were contrails.  Usually if it seems there is not enough sky in my shots, it's because I shot below the contrails- As in this case.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2008)

thin as in narrow not density


----------



## bigalbest (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not easily impressed but this is well done. Back to the top. :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> thin as in narrow not density



Ok.



bigalbest said:


> I'm not easily impressed but this is well done. Back to the top. :thumbup:



Thank you.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 14, 2008)

abraxas said:


> ...  Usually if it seems there is not enough sky in my shots, it's because I shot below the contrails- As in this case.


I like it as is.  If there were more sky, and less foreground, the cabin would probably be too centered taking away the nice effect / mood of being able to take a walk right up to the cabin.  That is to say I think there would be less "action" in the shot.


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Dec 16, 2008)

HDR or exposure blending?  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazing as usual!  One day I will be a 10th as good as you!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 16, 2008)

TwoRails said:


> I like it as is.  If there were more sky, and less foreground, the cabin would probably be too centered taking away the nice effect / mood of being able to take a walk right up to the cabin.  That is to say I think there would be less "action" in the shot.



I did crop a little off the bottom offline to make it 5:7. That put it even more in the middle. Looks better to me.  Either way, I'm off to the next shot.



MisplacedAngler said:


> HDR or exposure blending?  Looks fantastic!



From a RAW file, but with the sky and cabin processed separately.  I'm finding warming up the scene and leaving the sky cooler has an effect I like.



Lyncca said:


> Amazing as usual!  One day I will be a 10th as good as you!



Thanks-  You're probably further along than you think   Keep up the good work.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 16, 2008)

Oooooo... abraxas... I like this one alot! I love how you proccessed this one!


----------



## dave196 (Dec 16, 2008)

looks great. that blue looks savage cold


----------



## abraxas (Dec 18, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Oooooo... abraxas... I like this one alot! I love how you proccessed this one!



Thanks.  



dave196 said:


> looks great. that blue looks savage cold



Thank you.


----------

